# Stripes and checkers/diamonds....



## Lucky13 (Jul 8, 2009)

Anyone up for another ongoing unofficial groupbuild? Thought that this one should be for _any_ military aircraft from _any_ era that's adorned stripes and/or checkers/diamonds of some kind...8)




Any takers?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh fer sucks fake! I can't keep up with all this, I'm going home! Er...hang on, I _am_ home.....


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 8, 2009)

Sounds like some one is itching to do a model on the 325th squadron maybe????


----------



## Sweb (Jul 8, 2009)

Third SPAD XIII down. Mount of Lt. Reed Chambers, 94th Aero Squadron, 1st Pursuit Group.
Showbird SPADs


----------



## muller (Jul 8, 2009)

Cool link! 

I'd have to go for this one!


----------

